# Hack Squats and Foot Positioing...



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2012)

I've always believed the hack squat was a quad-dominant exercise.

For those looking to change things up though, my understanding is that feet higher / wider targets the glutes and hammies while feet lower / tighter targets the quads.

What kind of stance do you use when you hack squat and what muscle group are you targeting with it?

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 2, 2012)

Love hack squats.

Feet together, feet apart and then feet wide for a very thorough workout.   Feet together can look a bit girlie, but after doing a full set you will really feel it. And its amazing how the quality of the lift changes with the foot positioning.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Sep 2, 2012)

I tried two different foot positions and it didn't change much to the results.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Love hack squats.
> 
> Feet together, feet apart and then feet wide for a very thorough workout.   Feet together can look a bit girlie, but after doing a full set you will really feel it. And its amazing how the quality of the lift changes with the foot positioning.



Intriguing. Do you find it difficult with the feet together position to keep your heels from coming up off the plate? 

I too am digging this exercise. Amazing quad pump, also feel a touch in my hammies but saves the low back nicely for free squats.


----------



## Lulu66 (Sep 2, 2012)

Idk, at least for me, any type of squats only works my glutes, lwr back, and hams a bit. Never my quads as far as i can tell. For quads i go for kettlebell lunges, leg extensions, step ups with kettlebells, and leg press with a medium stance lower in the platform. Wider high stance works my glutes.


----------



## beasto (Sep 2, 2012)

I agree with Lu!! What really targets my quads are concentrated singe leg extensions as well as step ups!!!!


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 2, 2012)

Uh step-ups. I hate them but i force myself to do them at least once a week. Single leg extensions are much more enjoyable - but work out less of your body. With step-ups im get winded fast. But with single leg extensions i can go for a long time.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2012)

Interesting the love for step-ups. May have to work these in...seems a good way to spare your back while still getting some good volume on the legs.


----------

